# Anal... No Not That One



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

This is probably a rhetorical question but how anal is everyone here about their stripes? The reason I ask is that the sidewalk in front of my house is not parallel with the road. So if I start my stripes running along the sidewalk when I get to the road I end up at about a 30 degree angle to it. And vice versa if I start at the road. I have not figured out a good way to handle it. I sort of jokingly told my wife I was going to put a planter out by the road that is parallel to the sidewalk. She didn't like the idea.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

My wife says no, too. Wait, what are we talking about? :?


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

@TN Hawkeye 
So my street and house are not parallel. If i use the road as my line then i'll be off at the house. If i use the house, then i'll be off at the road. Frustrating to say the least!. I gave up and go perpendicular and 45 degree angles. IF i do want to go parallel for what ever reason, i pick the road as my line and just expect to be wrong at the house. But i choose the road, because that's the vantage point for 99% of the people who will see it.


----------

